# Skinless Chicken Breasts for the Smoker...



## fleetline51 (Jun 28, 2017)

Afternoon, Folks!

Goin' through the Back of the freezer today and came across a bag full of skinless chicken

breasts (8 of 'em) and would like to smoke 'em for pulled chicken.

Figured I would brine 'em then smoke 'em, then let 'em  rest a bit before  pulling.

I'm concerned somewhat about them drying out in the smoker. I will be using a water pan directly under the grates. I will not be using any Bacon or other type of "Basting" cover.

Any suggestions on this issue? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Muchas Gracias! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2017)

I think I would smoke them in a pan with some chicken broth.

That's how I do boneless skinless thighs.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/249693/lang-meets-bbq-guru-for-chicken-thighs

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2017)

Unlike Pork or Beef, Chix Breast has very little collagen and virtually no fat, except on the edges. So forget taking it to an IT of 205. Smoke to 150-155, rest until cool enough to handle and use your fingers to Pull it, working from the sides. The meat will shred, with a bit of effort, and remain tender and juicy. You can briefly reheat but a better method is to heat your Sauce and combine...JJ


----------



## fleetline51 (Jun 28, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Unlike Pork or Beef, Chix Breast has very little collagen and virtually no fat, except on the edges. So forget taking it to an IT of 205. Smoke to 150-155, rest until cool enough to handle and use your fingers to Pull it, working from the sides. The meat will shred, with a bit of effort, and remain tender and juicy. You can briefly reheat but a better method is to heat your Sauce and combine...JJ


Thank You Chef JimmyJ!

I Never  take chicken past 160F. I have smoked chicken Breasts, Thighs, Quarters, Whole Chickens, etc., etc. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pulling and packing them is my routine.

Just wanted to know what others here thought about skinless breasts in the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## fleetline51 (Jun 28, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I think I would smoke them in a pan with some chicken broth.
> 
> That's how I do boneless skinless thighs.
> 
> ...


SmokinAl...Thank You for the Rapid Comeback!

I have used this method with thighs ( skinless) and it worked well.

I will get back and let Y'all know what turned out! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2017)

fleetline51 said:


> Thank You Chef JimmyJ!
> 
> I Never  take chicken past 160F. I have smoked chicken Breasts, Thighs, Quarters, Whole Chickens, etc., etc.
> 
> ...


Heed the 150-155 IT. With no skin or bone protection, the breast will be starting to get dry at 165 and will be worse reheated, dry and stringy...JJ


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Jun 28, 2017)

In regards to whole chickens I have done in the past, I have found my family doesn't like the skin that comes out of the smoker, no matter how crispy or soft or whatever.  The brine is what makes the chicken in my opinion.  That said, I have tried whole chickens and removed the skin with all other specs remaining the same.  What I have found is for whatever reason, the skinless dries out.  The skinless doesn't hold the same.  Weird I know.  Still delicious just not the same awesomeness.  (Note my family was very disappointed - lol)


----------



## fleetline51 (Jun 28, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Heed the 150-155 IT. With no skin or bone protection, the breast will be starting to get dry at 165 and will be worse reheated, dry and stringy...JJ


Yup...Roger That Chef JimmyJ! 

Of Course, No Offense Intended Here, Brother! 

As I had Indicated Previously, I never take chicken (IT) Past 160F.

The Whole Purpose of This Post Was to Get Others' Thoughts on Smoking Skinless Chicken Breasts...Thank You Much For Your Valued Input!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2017)

No offense at all. I caught  the 160 but carryover can run the temp up 5-10°F so l figured being skinless l would reiterate...JJ


----------



## fleetline51 (Jun 29, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> No offense at all. I caught  the 160 but carryover can run the temp up 5-10°F so l figured being skinless l would reiterate...JJ


!0-4 on the "carry-over" JJ...Good point and well taken. 

Thank You Chef! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards, 

Tony


----------

